# Old school PPI's



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Any one still rockin them old school PPI's art series and others?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHY


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 1 2009, 10:31 AM~13144608
> *Any one still rockin them old school PPI's art series and others?
> *


I stiil got two 
, but dont use them becouse they are chrome (not good) but they sure look purddy they were a gift from an ex of mine


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Old school PPIs are the shit

I just picked up a 2150M for $120










Looks like someone has been in there before, a couple of the transistors have been replaced so I'll have to check things out and make sure they're ok.










That stupid plug was already damaged










I decided to get rid of it and hard wire some 16awg leads to the board.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 1 2009, 03:21 PM~13145308
> *I stiil got two
> , but dont use them becouse they are chrome (not good) but they sure look purddy they were a gift from an ex of mine
> *


WHAT DID YOU SAY????? :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Charger (Dec 1, 2008)

PPI from back in the day are the shit!

PPI Art Series amplifiers are what dreams are made of!

Ran my A200 @ 1ohm mono, melted the maxi blade fuse, soldered a small jumper across the fuse and melted that. 

Figured screw that, soldered an 8awg jumper across the PCB where the fuse lives, beast!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 1 2009, 12:23 PM~13144889
> *WHY
> *


Are you kidding me.Those amps were beasts i would put them up against any amplifier to this day.True clean power you can ask anybody that had em.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2009, 06:53 AM~13162658
> *Are you kidding me.Those amps were beasts i would put them up against any amplifier to this day.True clean power you can ask anybody that had em.
> *


I WAS STATING IT AS WHY, LIKE IS THERE A QUESTION THAT YOU NEED ANSWERED, OR WHY ARE YOU ASKING ABOUT THE OLD SCHOOL PPI. AND TRUST ME, I KNOW ALL ABOUT PPI, OLD AND NEW.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 3 2009, 11:56 AM~13166117
> *I WAS STATING IT AS WHY, LIKE IS THERE A QUESTION THAT YOU NEED ANSWERED, OR WHY ARE YOU ASKING ABOUT THE OLD SCHOOL PPI.  AND TRUST ME, I KNOW ALL ABOUT PPI, OLD AND NEW.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

had 4 old school orion 15s( with the orange ring) and 2 ppi a1200. hit harder than anything i ever owned. wish i could come across an old school a1200 somewhere.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 4 2009, 10:30 AM~13177399
> *had 4  old school orion 15s( with the orange ring) and 2 ppi a1200. hit harder than anything i ever owned. wish i  could come across an old school a1200 somewhere.
> *


There out there still i see em from time to time.Try finding the nearest crack head and have him hunt them down for ya you might be surprised. :roflmao:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 4 2009, 11:30 AM~13177399
> *had 4  old school orion 15s( with the orange ring) and 2 ppi a1200. hit harder than anything i ever owned. wish i  could come across an old school a1200 somewhere.
> *


They're not hard to find at all. Many people run the old school PPIs for the front stage and midbass but since those are Class AB amps they're not very efficient for subs. 

You can do much better with a "modern" D class amp for subs and not have the same strain on the charging system.

Class D for subs, old school everything else  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/percision-p...5fAudioQ5fVideo

http://cgi.ebay.com/PPI-A1200-Old-School-R...alenotsupported

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PPI-A1200-2...arQ5fAmplifiers


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 2 2009, 03:35 AM~13151025
> *WHAT DID YOU SAY????? :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: I said I have two chrome PPI's that I don't use becouse they conduct heat but they look nice :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Yeah the AB class amp were the best sounding amps ever. These crap ass products now have no balls at all. I had a PPI 2300 and 2 2150's with all G&S redline speakers... Even the old Orions were the shit.. I had a GX2200 a GX280 and a GX240. I even had a Special Edition amp come to think of it. Those older orion and ppi were BEASTS you were way cool if you have bridging modules. I loved the DIN plugs instead of the rcas. The only thing that sucked was those thing got HOT!!!!! Who needed a heater in the winter whenyou had that much arizona heat in your amps?

By the way you can find a lot of older stuff on ebay and craiglist.. Been there done that.. I lurk all day looking for the stuff even the fosgates...
AG!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 6 2009, 01:51 PM~13201465
> *:angry:  I said I have two chrome PPI's that I don't use becouse they conduct heat but they look nice  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


AH THE CHROME PROCESS ADDED THE HEAT HUH????? :twak: :twak: I AM SURE THAT PPI CAME OUT WITH AN AMP THAT LOOKS GOOD, BUT YOU CAN NOT USE IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nono: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a ppi amp from 1995, its a sedona series and that amp still kicks ass.
My boy was telling me that ppi made cheater amps, this means that the amps put out more power than they said they did so you could enter a lower wattage class at a compitition. :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 7 2009, 06:55 AM~13207953
> *AH THE CHROME PROCESS ADDED THE HEAT HUH????? :twak:  :twak:  I AM SURE THAT PPI CAME OUT WITH AN AMP THAT LOOKS GOOD, BUT YOU CAN NOT USE IT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


PPI is out of date anyway, sell em to ya cheap :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 11 2009, 04:16 PM~13250077
> *PPI is out of date anyway, sell em to ya cheap  :cheesy:  :twak:
> *


OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT. THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS. CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS. THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY. 

KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 04:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...


mann i would suck you... never mind how much for the pcx-2400


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...


You need to get in touch with some factory folk. I love and have some old school equipment but I loves the new shits.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Mar 11 2009, 06:56 PM~13251582
> *mann i would suck you... never mind how much for the pcx-2400
> *


It is a PCX-4125. $400


----------



## pokertramp (Mar 19, 2009)

Speaking of old school, does anyone remember the Orion teardrop shaped bandpass box? I think it had a 10" sub in it. I juiced it up and it never blew up. I did get a ticket for it, I only had that with a cheap California amp 200 watts maybe, that I had left outside for 1 year, in the rain and snow. The ticket I didn't have to pay.

The cop heard me 5 blocks away and he said he was waiting in the street for me,lol. I wish they still made them boxes.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i have the PCX-5800... havent hooked it up yet but i've heard nothing but good things...
what you guys think about it?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13464023
> *i have the PCX-5800... havent hooked it up yet but i've heard nothing but good things...
> what you guys think about it?
> *


THE PCX CLASS IS VERY NICE


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

pics of my suburban


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

2500fi going in my impala


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Mar 11 2009, 04:56 PM~13251582
> *mann i would suck you... never mind how much for the pcx-2400
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

just fucking around, but I have a pcx -2200 and love it just need more power now because I upgraded to a comp pioneer sub. woud love to get my hands on a 2400


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody wants a mint PCX-5800 its for sale, too big for my cutlass i cant fit it anywhere.... PM me...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/b...nt=IMG_0622.jpg

Pic of my $20 a600,shit was a nasty ass silver rattle can before stripped it back to white.It don't look the best but hell it's sill a a600


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 12:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...


true dat


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...



Dammm, its like you are sitting on gold right there. Classic High Current Competition Amps. Sweet Collection.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 24 2009, 01:20 AM~14567266
> *Dammm, its like you are sitting on gold right there.  Classic High Current Competition Amps.  Sweet Collection.
> *


I ONLY ROCK OLD SCHOOL AMPS. THE NEW SHIT JUST DOES NOT IMPRESS ME, BESIDES XTANT. 

BUT I AM MORE ABOUT AUDIOPHINLE THEN BASS. SO I LOOK FOR CLEANER SOUNDING AMS, NICE SPECS AND CURRENT DRAW


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 24 2009, 07:54 PM~14574420
> *I ONLY ROCK OLD SCHOOL AMPS.  THE NEW SHIT JUST DOES NOT IMPRESS ME, BESIDES XTANT.
> 
> BUT I AM MORE ABOUT AUDIOPHINLE THEN BASS.  SO I LOOK FOR CLEANER SOUNDING AMS, NICE SPECS AND CURRENT DRAW
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...


OLD SCHOOL, I still have 4 Alphasonic amps, 2)PMA-2070, 1)PMA-2050 1)PMA-2035, they're in the car and still hit.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:40 PM~13250798
> *OUT OF DATE, SHIT THE CRAP THEY GOT OUT RIGHT NOW IS SHIT.  THEY SHOULD GIVE ALL THESE COMPANIES A BIG FOOT IN THERE ASS.  CLASSIC AMPS ARE THE WAY TO GO NOW ADAYS.  THEY ONLY WAY TO GET QUALITY.
> 
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL
> ...


Good stuff right there....I used to have 2 PPi PC2150's hooked up to 2 boston pro 12's...and I really liked how clean the bass was, but was still hitting 146.9 in my GMC jimmy. 

But I still prefer my old school RF! 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 11:49 AM~14603967
> *Good stuff right there....I used to have 2 PPi PC2150's hooked up to 2 boston pro 12's...and I really liked how clean the bass was, but was still hitting 146.9 in my GMC jimmy.
> 
> But I still prefer my old school RF!
> ...


SHOW OFF!!!!!!!!!!.................... :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

like the oldies too but i am still into my old school us amps..and orions


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 28 2009, 11:50 AM~14605111
> *SHOW OFF!!!!!!!!!!.................... :biggrin:
> *


Just part of my collection. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

ZAPCO ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

o.k cool now back to PPI :biggrin: 

Don't get me wrong i like ALL the old school shit.It was TRUE clean power back then


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I bought one of these brand new back in 2001 when I knew nothing of it
Paid like $500 or so and thought I paid too much, but I was young and dumb.

Now it is being repaired for a dirty channel and I wouldn't give it up.

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/PPI_PC4800.2/


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anybody remember the (i think it was a suburban) that had 10-12 flat piston's in it that was travailing???

Dam i should have took picks back then


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CLASSIC PPI. AND I MEAN CLASSIC

TOMMY CLARK'S ROCKET SCIENCE


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 21 2009, 02:47 PM~14840296
> *CLASSIC PPI.  AND I MEAN CLASSIC
> 
> TOMMY CLARK'S ROCKET SCIENCE
> *


And still driving it at 300,000 miles.That's amazing

Hell it's almost 20 years old and still bad ass.

GOOD FIND DIRTY :biggrin:


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

i have two one of them is a chrome 21400 and the other one is a pc2600.2 for as well :biggrin:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

well I still rock my pcx-2200. but I crave more


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

I HAVE MY PPI FOR SALE ONE IS A CHROME 21400.2 ANT THE OTHER IS A SILVER PC2600.2 REAL NICE CONDITION ANY ONE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR REAL AMPS


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

still got a old ppi2250 rocked like hell..


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

Memories.......... the BEST !!!!!!!!!! amp i ever owned. TRUE STORY.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

A600 at the bottom
MTX 2300x 4200x


----------

